# Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ??



## most-wanted89 (9 März 2009)

allo liebe Community

Ich habe schon vieles gelesen über Internetbetrug und Nutzlosanbieter
habe auch selber vom "Katzenjens" alle seine Videos bei YouTube gesehen
dachte eigentlich das mir so was net passiert , aber jetzt ist es doch mal soweit das ich in solch eine falle getappt bin , da google selber mir nichts anzeigte habe ich mir gedacht ich schildere euch das mal ...

Ich habe mich auf einer Seite registriert!

[noparse]richtige-heimarbeit.net - Home[/noparse]

auf der Startseite steht nirgendwo das der Dienst etwas kostet , man soll sogar durch deren Tipps selber ohne "Haken" und Vorkasse im Internet Geld verdienen nun habe ich mich dort gereggt und die AGB´s bestätigt , dann habe ich mir die Seite mal ein paar min an geguckt und naja das was die mir erzählten wusste ich alles schon selbst ^^ und bin von der Seite wieder runter. Heute morgen kam dann die Rechnung von einer Firma namens:

Net-Media-Solutuion.com

und nicht von: Richtig-heimarbeit.net

Mit der Bitte ein 12 Monatiges Abo in Höhe von 128,52 € an die zu überweisen.

Ich Zitiere auch mal aus der Rechnung selber was ich als eine Frechheit empfinde.

Zitat: "Sie haben sich für ein 12-Monatszugang bei uns Angemeldet. Bei Ihrer Anmeldung haben Sie das komplette Anmeldeformular mit Ihren Daten ausgefüllt und diese perEmai im so genannten Douple Opt-In Verfahren bestätigt. Desweiteren haben Sie die AGB. Datenschutzerklärung und den Verzicht auf das Widerrufsrecht akzeptiert."

(von Verzicht auf mein Wiederrufrecht stand nirgendwo etwas und ich glaube auch das es sowas nicht geben darf oder!?)

Ich weis auch schon was ich machen soll einfach ne Mail schreiben und ein widerspruch einlegen und ab da falls noch was kommt ignorieren aber wie genau formuliere ich das , am besten wärs natürlich noch ein paar Paragrafen aus dem Gesetz zu zitieren ... wenns denn dem so sein sollte das das ein Nutzlosanbieter ist , was ich hoffe den ich will den Vögeln ganz sicher keine 128 €bezahlen für einen dienst der mir nichts neues gezeigt hat. ^^

Ich hoffe auf sehr schnelle Antworten von euch

MFG

Manuel


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*



most-wanted89 schrieb:


> Ich weis auch schon was ich machen soll einfach ne Mail schreiben und ein widerspruch einlegen und ab da falls noch was kommt ignorieren aber wie genau formuliere ich das , am besten wärs natürlich noch ein paar Paragrafen aus dem Gesetz zu zitieren ...



Ob es Sinn  macht Brieffreundschaften einzugehen: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## most-wanted89 (9 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Also soll das heißen .... Gar nichts machen !?
Habt Ihr den schon mit dieser "Firma" Erfahrung !?

MFG 

hoffe wieder auf so schnelle Antwort ^^


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*



most-wanted89 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr den schon mit dieser "Firma" Erfahrung !?


Mit dieser Seite nicht, aber mit den  Betreibern.  Neues Layout, neues Thema, alte Masche.


----------



## peal13 (9 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Hallo, ich bin neu hier im Forum, lese aber schon ne ganze Weile die Beiträge. 
Zuerst mal ein großes Lob, finde die Seite und das Forum super für alle armen geprellten Nutzer. 
Zum Thema: 
Mir erging es genauso, und ich bekam heute morgen die gleiche Rechnung. 
Die sieht schon provesionell aus. 
Bei der Anmeldung auf der 1. Seite werben die auch noch mit richtiger Heimarbeit *ohne Haken*. :roll:
Die Infos sind den meisten eh schon bekannt. 
Also wenn 128,52 € kein Haken ist. Ich finde das ist schon grob arglistige Täauschung. 
Ich war total überrascht heute morgen über die RG. 
Habe sofort Widerspruch eingelegt. 
Irgendwo hatte ich mal gelesen, man solle auf jeden Fall Widerspruch einlegen, und sich danach auf keine Diskusion mehr einlassen. 
Sämtliche Mahnungen ignorieren, notfalls Strafanzeige erstatten. 
Also der Widerspruch in einfacher Form sollte wohl genügen ??
Alles natürlich als Beweiße aufheben. 
Dann mal abwarten. 
LG peal13


----------



## most-wanted89 (9 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Okay ^^

dann bedanke ich mich für die wirklich schnellen Antworten !!
Mal sehn wieviele Mahnungen kommen werden ......^^

MFG


----------



## most-wanted89 (9 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

oh noch ein leidens genosse ^^
naja was soll man machen ... bin ja selber auch im Internet tätig und verdiene darüber mein Geld über meine Website, dachte vielleicht können die mir was neues erzählen ... pustekuchen ...

MFG


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Eine Frage: Wie bist du/seid ihr auf die Seite gekommen?


----------



## peal13 (9 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Hallo Webwatcher, 
ich hab die Seite durch nen Paidmailer bekommen. 
LG peal13


----------



## most-wanted89 (9 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Ich über ein Partnerschaftsnetzwerk ^^
weis jetzt aber gar nicht mehr welches.

MFG


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Spam oder Newsletter, d.h auf dem Weg einer  legalen Informationsverbreitung 
und dort als Werbung


----------



## most-wanted89 (9 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

äm ich verstehe nicht ganz wie dein beitrag gerade gemeint war , aber Paidmailer fals du das dachtest sind an sich ne Seriöse sache (zumindest meiner den ich betreibe)
 Ich mein es gibt zwar auch dort die Schwarzen Schafe aber die sind recht selten .... zumindest habe ich selber noch keinen unseriösen gesehn bzw. hatte mich dort gereggt...


ps. was heißt "d.h" :roll: ????


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

d.h. =das heißt 

konkret: wo genau und wie wurde die Seite beworben? Als Werbung, als Info, als Email ?


----------



## peal13 (9 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Bei mir war es von dem Paidmailer als email, lesen von bezahlter Werbung. 
Habe die Werbung der Seite richtige-heimarbeit.net - Home
gelesen und mich dann angemeldet. 
Die Seite wirbt auf der ersten Seite, mit richtiger Heimarbeit OHNE HAKEN. 
1. Seite:
Sind Sie auf der Suche nach einer richtigen Heimarbeit, bei der Sie nicht erst in Vorkasse
treten müssen? Möchten Geld verdienen, anstatt es aus zu geben? Bei uns werden Sie
fündig. Wir zeigen Ihnen, wie Sie von zu Hause aus gutes Geld verdienen können und warnen
Sie vor den Abzockern, die Ihnen nur das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen wollen ..............
Ist doch schon fast zum lachen, wenn man am nächsten Morgen 128 € zahlen soll.


----------



## most-wanted89 (9 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

ich glaube mich recht zu endsinnen das es als werbanner kampanie gebucht wurde im Partnerschaftsnetzwerk , aber da müsste ich jetzt nochmal genauer nachschauen

MFG


----------



## most-wanted89 (9 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

so hab mal nachgeschaut , aber leider bei den wo ich alles angemeldet bin nichts mehr gefunden !!! 

die werden doch wohl net google mal benutzt haben und sehn das bis oben als erstes net der ihre seite steht sondern hier das Forum :rotfl: 
denk doch aber mal das die das nicht so schnell aufgeben oder is das so ??

MFG


----------



## most-wanted89 (9 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*



peal13 schrieb:


> Bei mir war es von dem Paidmailer als email, lesen von bezahlter Werbung.
> Habe die Werbung der Seiterichtige-heimarbeit.net
> 
> kannst du mir mal sagen was das für ein Paidmailer war ?? weil ich kenne einige Admins solcher seiten bzw. stehe mit denen im Kontakt ...
> ...


----------



## peal13 (9 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Hi Webwatcher, 
hab die email nochmal gefunden, kann sie Dir weiterleiten, wenn Du willst. 
Brauch dann nur Deine email.
Lg Eva


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Danke für die Email. Das ist klassischer Werbespam, was ich mir schon fast gedacht hab.


> [noparse]ForcedMail vom 07.03.2009
> 
> Sponsoren-Text:
> ======================
> ...


----------



## most-wanted89 (9 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

ach her je 

und das bei einem mailer der fast 3000 mitglieder hat ...... da haben sich die leute aber auch die richtige branche ausgesucht um werbung zu schalten .....

MFG


----------



## most-wanted89 (9 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Hallo

Ich habe heute morgen nach den ersten beiträgen hier meine wiederufs schreiben an die geschickt nun kam die antwort !!!!!

BRIEF ANFANG



> "Sehr geehrter Herr [ edit],
> 
> wir haben Ihre Email zur Kenntnis genommen und bestätigen Ihre Kündigung zum
> Ende der Vertragslaufzeit.
> ...



BRIEF ENDE


----------



## peal13 (9 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Hab das gleiche Schreiben bekommen. 
Trotzdem zahle ich mal auf keinen Fall. Sollen die doch mahnen.
Sollte wieder erwartend ein Mahnbescheid kommen, werde ich sofort Einspruch einlegen. Dann bin ich aber wirklich auf die Gerichtsverhandlung gespannt. 
Ist doch so wie bei allen anderen auch. Also ich schlaf trotzdem gut. 
LG peal13


----------



## most-wanted89 (9 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

LOL

naja da werden wir wohl net die einzigsten sein die dieses schreiben bekommen haben wenn das das gleiche ist wort für wort , dann geben die sich noch nicht einmal mühe auf jeden einzelnen fall einzugehn ........

ich hätte darauf auch nicht reagiert bzw tuhe ich das ab dem nicht mehr jetzt.

MFG

Manuel


----------



## peal13 (9 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Heb Dir aber trotzdem die emails als Beweiß auf. Solltest Du irgendwann Anzeige erstatten wollen. 
LG peal13


----------



## most-wanted89 (9 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

werd ich .... kann ich denn eigentlich auch online Anzeige erstatten oder muss ich da zur Polizei ??

MFG


----------



## peal13 (9 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Geht auch online 
z.B. Hier für Baden-Würtemberg. 
Ihre Mitteilung zu Straftaten

Anders Bundeland:
Offizielle Seite der deutschen Polizei

Bundesland raussuchen, dann auf internetwache >
> Mitteilungen zu Straftaten

LG peal13


----------



## most-wanted89 (9 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Danke für die Links , aber naja muss ich mal schaun wie das genau funzt bei meiner stelle wo ich mich hin wenden muss weil da is das net so dargestellt wie bei dir ^^

MFG


----------



## Don Pablo (10 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Den Vorgänger dieses Dienstes gibt es auch noch im Netz - echte-heimarbeit.de.

In den AGB ist sogar die gleiche Preisangabe versteckt.
Übrigens liegen beide Seiten auf einem Server unter der selben IP.
Einfach mal ins whois der .DE-Domain gucken und man weiss, wer dahinter steckt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Es ist schon eine Schweinerei, dass die Nutzlosbranche nun noch an die Kohle von Leuten heran will, die ohnehin Probleme haben, finanziell über die Runden zu kommen.:unzufrieden:


----------



## most-wanted89 (10 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

@Nicko1998

du glaubst gar nicht wie recht du hast , diese Leute bzw. die Betreiber dieser richtige-heimarbeit.net machen sogar bei Paidmail Diensten wie auf der 1ten oder 2ten Seite schon steht Werbung , und viele User darunter (ca. 80%) sind Entweder Harz4 Empfänger, Rentner oder jugendliche die ihr Taschengeld aufbessern wollen , also da haben diese Leute die richtige Adresse gefunden viele Opfer zu finden ....leider 

MFG


----------



## most-wanted89 (10 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Hi 

Ich habe gerade mal ein bischen gegooglt und habe das etwas gefunden. 
Diese Firma hat noch eine weitere Seite mit gleichem Layout und darstellungen usw. Es geht aber dort net um heimarbeit sondern um die beliebtesten Browsergams usw.

spielezone.net

Also Vorsicht auch bei dieser Seite .....

MFG


----------



## Eniac (11 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*



most-wanted89 schrieb:


> Diese Firma hat noch eine weitere Seite mit gleichem Layout und darstellungen usw.



Weitere Nutzlos-Seiten des selben Anbieters:

1. *Ausland-job-blog.de*, verlinkt auf *Ausland-jobs.biz*, wo man den garantiert nutzlosen "Newsletter" für nur noch 10,71 EUR/Monat bekommt.

2. Nach der gleichen Masche: *Auswander-tipps.net*

3. *Echte-heimarbeit-blog.de*, verlinkt mit *echte-heimarbeit.de*

4. Arbeit als "model" findet man bei *Model-werden.net* wohl kaum.

5. *Traumhafte-hochzeit.net* - Alptraum vorprogrammiert

6. *Kinder-erziehung.net* - Bei guter Erziehung gäbe es diese Seite nicht.

7. Alles für LAU (=10,71 EUR/Monatx12): *nix-zahlen.net*, mit *Nix-zahlen-blog.de* als Einstiegsseite. Nix zahlen empfehle ich auch, wenn plötzlich und unerwartet eine Rechnung für den Nutzlos-Content aufschlagen sollte.


Eniac


----------



## JH_NB (11 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Ja, Hallo erst mal...
an alle, die sich zu diesem Thema bereits geäußert haben. Ich hatte mich ebenfalls bei _Richtige-heimarbeit.net, empfohlen durch einen Paidmailer (cash-boosters) eingeloggt, promt eine Rechnung bekommen und Widerspruch eingelegt mit folgendem Wortlaut:_


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> hiermit widerrufe ich fristgemäß den angeblich mit Ihnen geschlossenen Vertrag, da ich lediglich Informationen von Ihnen bekommen wollte und Sie ohne tätig zu werden gleich mit einer Rechnung geantwortet haben.
> 
> Aktuelle Themen im Loginbereich:
> ...


Ich dacht das sollte reichen, aber am selben Tag (09.03.) bekam ich eine neue mail: 


> es liegt an Ihnen, ob Sie den *rechtsverbindlichen Vertrag* mit uns einhalten oder nicht. Nur bedenken Sie bitte, dass *weitaus höhere Kosten* auf Sie zu kommen werden, wenn unsere Anwälte dies gerichtlich einfordern müssen.
> 
> Wir werden nach Ablauf der letzten genannten Frist nicht zögern, *weitere Schritte* ein zu leiten.


Nun denke ich mir, werde ich erst mal abwarten...


----------



## HamitBey (12 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Hallo Leute mir ist das gleiche passiert nur auf der Seite  spiele-tester.com  ist auch eine Seite von net-media-solution ltd.Wollte widerrufen aber dann bekam ich eine Email:



> Sehr geehrter Herr [ edit],
> 
> wir haben Ihre Email zur Kenntnis genommen und bestätigen Ihre Kündigung zum
> Ende der Vertragslaufzeit.
> ...



Das komische ist in den AGB steht der Vertrag kommt nur durch eine Bestätigungsemail zustande.Nachdem ich widerrufen habe,weil kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist weil sie mir keine Bestätigungsemail geschickt haben,haben die mir eine email geschickt mit falscher Uhrzeit,die haben einfach die Uhrzeit gefälscht.Muss ich jetzt die Rechnung bezahlen oder was kann ich dagegen machen?Einfach mahnungen ignorieren?


----------



## metalfreak (12 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*



> Muss ich jetzt die Rechnung bezahlen oder was kann ich dagegen machen


 
Darauf kann und darf Dir hier niemand eine Antwort geben,da es unerlaubte Rechtsberatung wäre
Klick mal die Links oben auf dieser Seite an.Da steht alles wichtige


----------



## JH_NB (12 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Hallo an Alle,
hier noch ´n Seite der 
Net Media Solution Ltd.
Lyoner Str. 14
60528 Frankfurt am Main

Director: Dr. [...]

*auswanderer-tipps.net -* also lieber Finger weg!

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Dreamdiver (12 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Eine weitere Seite des Net Media Solution Ltd. Netzes:

[noparse]www.hartz4-kredite.de[/noparse]


----------



## peal13 (18 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Hallo liebe Leidensgenossen, 
hab heute mal wieder eine Mahnung erhalten: 



> *Sehr geehrte Frau XX,*
> 
> in Bezug auf unsere *Rechnung Nr.: [......] *mussten wir heute feststellen, dass Ihre Zahlung bei uns noch immer nicht eingegangen ist. Dies bedeutet einen einseitigen Vertragsbruch Ihrerseits. Wir geben Ihnen jedoch trotzdem noch eine letzte Möglichkeit, Ihre vertragliche Verpflichtung zu erfüllen, indem Sie *unverzüglich – innerhalb von 5 Werktagen - *die ausstehende Summe in Höhe von *133,52 EURO incl. 5,- Euro Mahngebühren* *an uns zur Zahlung bringen.*
> 
> ...


Man sollte direkt mal an die Dresdner Bank schreiben, ob sie solchen [.....] untersützen ??


----------



## most-wanted89 (18 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Hi an alle

@ peal13

du bist mir zuvor gekommen ^^ wollte das auch gerade posten .... 

aber ich seh auch gerade das was bei dir net mit drine steht was bei mir war !!! 

"Dieser ist Partner der Schufa Holding AG "

naja die haben echt automatisierte mahnungen ... aber ich frag mich warum die gleich mit gericht drohen !? weil wenn mehrere mahnungen kommen würden, würden sich ja die "kosten" ^^ auch herhöhen . werd auch gleich mal das Inkasso unternehmen googlen mal sehn was es ausspuckt !!!!  oder kennt jemand diese leute von "Schufa Holding AG" ?????

MFG


----------



## most-wanted89 (18 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

huhu ich nochmal

hab was gefunden über diese leute (inkasso ag dings)

einfach mal klicken auf den link und lesen !!!

SCHUFA Holding AG - Beepworld.de Forum


----------



## peal13 (18 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Hallo most-wanted, 
entschuldigung, dasmit dem Partner der Schufa-Holding stand bei mir auch drin. 
Ich musste den ganze Text bischen umständlich kopieren. Bin bei AOL, da ist es nicht so einfach email-texte zu kopieren, musste erst alles nach Word kopieren und dann hier her. Da ging der Satz mit der Schufa wohl verloren. 
Ansonsten sind das wohl Standart-Mahnungen bei denen nur der Name ausgetauscht wird. 

LG peal13


----------



## most-wanted89 (18 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

hi 

also ich habe jetz in den letzten min auch nochmal bischen mehr gegoolt und noch bischen was gefunden aber leider schon wieder geschlossen ansonsten hätte ich jetzte mal den link gepostet. Diese Schufa holding AG arbeitet auch noch mit anderen Abzock Firmen zusammen !!!!

MFG


----------



## Reducal (18 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Also, mich wundert es eigentlich nicht, warum kein Mod. sich hier zu Wort meldet. Aber nach nach mehreren Postings letzter Art sollte die Frage erlaubt sein: _"....gehts noch?"_ Wisst ihr nicht einmal was die Schufa ist? Zum besseren Verständnis siehe > HIER <, bevor weiterer Unsinn gepostet wird. :wall: :scherzkeks:


----------



## most-wanted89 (18 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

@ Reducal

hmmm ich frag mich gerade wo dein Problem ist ?! 

 wenn du auf den link auf seite 4 gegangen wärst und hättest das gelesen was da stand wüsstest du das die diesen namen anscheind nur missbrauchen , also haben die mit der schufa gar nichts an sich zutun ...


----------



## Reducal (18 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*



most-wanted89 schrieb:


> @ Reducal
> 
> hmmm ich frag mich gerade wo dein Problem ist ?!  ...


Das Problem hast du gepostet: 





most-wanted89 schrieb:


> ...werd auch gleich mal das Inkasso unternehmen googlen mal sehn was es ausspuckt !!!! oder kennt jemand diese leute von "Schufa Holding AG" ?????





most-wanted89 schrieb:


> ...Diese Schufa holding AG arbeitet auch noch mit anderen Abzock Firmen zusammen !!!!


----------



## peal13 (18 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Fand ich auch bischen komisch, das die Schufa mit Abzocker "zusammen arbeitet" :scherzkeks:


----------



## KiraLeticia (19 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Da auch einige von unseren Usern betroffen sind ging heute eine Meldung an die Wettbewerbszentrale und an den Deutschen Schutzverband gegen Wirtschaftskriminalität e. V. .



> Vielen Dank.
> Ihre Beschwerde wurde an die Wettbewerbszentrale versandt.


 

Es bleibt nur jedem Betroffenen zu empfehlen sich an die nächste verbraucherzentrale oder einen Anwalt zu wenden.

Zu ähnlich gelagerten Fällen gibt es auch ein aktuelles Urteil einzusehen hier.

Wettbewerbszentrale

Es steht im übrigen jedem Betroffenen frei eine Meldung an die Wettbewerbszentrale zu schicken.

Wir hatten schon Fälle wo das dann direkt von der Wettbewerbszentrale aus an den Deutschen Schutzverband gegen Wirtschaftskriminalität e. V. weitergeleitet wurde.

Also schaden kann es auf keinen Fall.


----------



## most-wanted89 (30 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Hi Leute 

es gibt neuigkeiten naja eher schlecht als recht, hab heute mein erstes "Inkasso" schreiben bekommen

ich habe alles hochgeladen und poste hier die links ... die Spinner wollen jetz nochmal fast 40€ mehr 

MFG

Blatt 1:    http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/1953/abzocke.jpg

Blatt 2:    http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/4706/abzocke2.jpg

Blatt 3:    http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/9332/abzocke3.jpg


----------



## peal13 (30 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Habe heute genau das gleiche Schreiben bekommen.


----------



## most-wanted89 (30 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

die scheinen die dinger/schreiben ja zur gleichen zeit zu verschicken 

MFG


----------



## Don Pablo (30 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Wenn jeman darauf reagieren möchte, sollte man mal die Originalvollmacht des Auftraggebers anfordern. Es wäre interessant zu wissen, ob das eine (in den Niederlanden) flüchtige Zahnärztin unterschrieben hat.


----------



## peal13 (30 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Müsste oder sollte man darauf reagieren ??


----------



## most-wanted89 (30 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

muss mann mal sich überlegen habe bisher eine "Mahnung" bekommen via. Email und dann gleich ein "Inaksso" büro ???!!! bei jedem anderen bekommt man wenigstens 2 schreiben selber noch bevor es zum Inkasso geht alleine das stinkt schon, als würden die mit denen zusammen arbeiten um selber geld zu schäffeln ... und auch hier

Zitat:

"...erspart Ihnen weitere Kosten bzw. *ein gerichtliches Verfahren*. Geben sie ..."

und schon im ersten schreiben mit Gericht drohen !!!
ist das normal also is das so an sich die selbe vorgehnsweise wie bei vielen anderen !!???

MFG


----------



## Captain Picard (30 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*



most-wanted89 schrieb:


> und schon im ersten schreiben mit Gericht drohen !!!
> ist das normal also is das so an sich die selbe vorgehnsweise wie bei vielen anderen !!???


Was ist schon bei Nutzlosbranche normal? Es ist doch ziemlich müßig über sinnlosen Drohmüll auch nur einen Gedanken zu verschwenden.

vermutlich schrumpfen die  Einnahmen,  so dass sie sofort mit dem Papphammer kommen,  anstatt der  sonst üblichen Kalltetaler Pyramide


----------



## JH_NB (30 März 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Ja, Hallo erst mal...

an alle Leidgeprüften. Es ist wahrlich so, daß die besagten Schreiben offensichtlich als "Massenversandt" verschickt werden.
Morgen werde ich bei der hiesigen Verbraucherzentrale vorsprechen und mich danach wieder melden.
Also bis dann.

PS : hier ein link zur Kenntnisnahme SCHUFA - Wir schaffen Vertrauen 
und dann die Frage, wem nützt ein negativer Schufaeintrag?


----------



## HamitBey (4 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Hey leute habe genau das gleiche schreiben vom inkasso bekommen nur das ich mich bei http://www.spiele-tester.com reingefallen bin.also ich werde nicht zahlen und lasse es auf eine Gerichtsverhandlung ankommen.habe eine rechtschutzversicherung und habe sie noch nie benutzt,das wäre eine gute gelegenheit.werde auch mit dem schreiben zu meinem anwalt gehen und dann schauen wir mal was der sagt.


----------



## webwatcher (4 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*



HamitBey schrieb:


> und lasse es auf eine Gerichtsverhandlung ankommen..


Die Chance dafür, das zu erleben, ist  erheblich geringer als den Jackpot zu knacken.


----------



## HamitBey (4 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

ahja habe ich vergessen net media solution sucht sogar mitarbeiter für anzeigenfreischaltung hier ist der link dazu
Dringend 3 Mitarbeiter für Anzeigenschaltung ges. - StudentJob.de


----------



## HamitBey (4 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Die Chance dafür, das zu erleben, ist  erheblich geringer als den Jackpot zu knacken.




das glaube ich auch,aber die arbeiten jetzt mit einem anderen inkasso dienst Euro Treuhandel Inkasso GmbH sind sogar Vertragspartner der Schufa:scherzkeks:


----------



## dvill (4 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Im Kasperle-Theater spielt es keine Rolle, wer die Puppen tanzen lässt ...


----------



## HamitBey (4 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

hey webwatcher eine frage warum wurde der link von meiner nachricht gelöscht oder darf man keine reinstellen?


----------



## bernhard (4 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*



> Erlaubt sind Links zu Webseiten mit nichtkommerziellem Charakter, die nach Ansicht der Moderatoren thematisch zum Forum passen.


Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Nutzungsbedingungen

Werbelinks, kommerzielle Links usw. sind unerwünscht. Wir haben viele Besucher, die mit Recht hier Hilfen erwarten. Links zu Seiten ohne Impressum, mit unbekanntem Wert, mit unbekannter Zielsetzung führen oft, teilweise erst nach Monaten, zu nicht hilfreichen Angeboten.


----------



## HamitBey (4 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

ok sorry daran habe ich nicht gedacht,aber jetzt weiss ich bescheid


----------



## JH_NB (5 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Ja, Hallo erst mal ...

war nun also beim Verbraucherschutz und habe mir dort einen überarbeiteten Vordruck geben lassen und diesen per Einschreiben dem Inkassobüro zugesandt.
Damit sollte die Angelegenheit erledigt sein.
MfG
JH

PS: Wenn jemand das Schreiben braucht mail an mich


----------



## dvill (5 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Eine nutzlose Tat im Umgang mit den Nutzlosen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Man spielte mal wieder Bäumchen (oder Directörchen) wechsle dich


----------



## wiskasbaby (6 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Habe mich bei dieser Firma beworben, ich wusste nicht um was es sich handelt. In der Anzeige stand Schreibarbeiten. Nun 2 Tage später bekam ich dann Antwort. Ich sollte Werbung schalten für verschiedene Internetseiten. Na ja das ist ja nichts schlimmes, das tue ich ja auch für Partnerprogramme. Der Verdienst ist 0,50 Cent pro angemeldeter Kunde und 10 Euro wenn der Kunde bezahlt. Da dachte ich mir was heißt WENN der Kunde zahlt ? Also habe ich mir die Internet seite die ich bewerben sollte ( Heimarbeit) angeschaut. aha keine Vorkosten und dann 10,71. Nun ja aber was ist illegal daran ? Es wird doch groß und klar geschrieben was es kostet und auch in den AGBs steht es drin !! Ich kann die Leuet auf der einen Seite verstehen aber auf der anderen Seite, wer lesen kann und auch tut ist klar im Vorteil !!Nach kurzer Überlegung war mir allerdings klar das ich nicht für die Firma arbeite. Was bekommt man denn als Gegenleistung für die 10,71 im Monat ?


----------



## dvill (6 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

War das so was?

Dringend 3 Mitarbeiter für Anzeigenschaltung ges. - StudentJob.de


----------



## bernhard (6 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Auch "schön": http://hartz4-kredite.de/Home/51/


----------



## wiskasbaby (6 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*



dvill schrieb:


> War das so was?
> 
> Dringend 3 Mitarbeiter für Anzeigenschaltung ges. - StudentJob.de



ja so ähnlich sie haben überall Anzeigen geschalten. Ich habe auch die Statistik gesehen wieviel Leute sich täglich angemeldet haben.. ging so an die 200. Ich hatte zur auswahl Heimarbeit, Kredite, oder Spieletester.


----------



## most-wanted89 (7 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

@ wiskasbaby

zitat:

"Es wird doch groß und klar geschrieben was es kostet und auch in den AGBs steht es drin"

also so weit ich weis MUSS wenn es etwas kostet es klar und deutlich auf der Startseite zu sehen sein !!!!!! und zu meiner Anmeldung stand da nirgends wo was von 120 € zu einer "Dienstleistung" die totaler Schwachsinn ist in meinen Augen:roll::roll: also Sachen die man schon kennt aber trotzdem für bezahlen soll !!??? momentan lach ich noch darüber ...was denke ich auch immer so sein wird egal was die mir für drohe emails schreiben oder sonst was ...zudem ist das doch auch schwachsinn also wenn ich mir deren schreiben zb an sehe das ich kein widerrufsrecht habe usw. ... man hat egal auf was ein widerrufsrecht oder täusche ich mich da ???!!!!

MFG​


MFG


----------



## Antiscammer (7 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Preiskennzeichnungen, die nicht sofort auffindbar auf der Anmeldeseite enthalten sind, werden nicht Vertragsbestandteil.
Dazu gibt es inzwischen 5 Gerichtsurteile.

Diese Chose mit dem angeblich erloschenen Widerrufsrecht hört man immer wieder von den Nutzlos-Abzockern.

Grundsätzlich ist es zunächst mal so:
Wenn der Verbraucher auf eigenen Wunsch die Dienstleistung (welche auch immer das sei...) sofort nach Anmeldung in Anspruch nimmt, dann erlischt gemäß § 312 d BGB sein Widerrufsrecht.

*Aaaaber:*
Der Verbraucher muss vorher (!) in einer gültigen und wirksamen Widerrufsbelehrung, die ihm in Textform zugegangen sein muss, auf genau diese Tatsache hingewiesen werden, dass er kein Widerrufsrecht mehr hat, wenn er sofort die Dienstleistung in Anspruch nimmt.

Ist diese Widerrufsbelehrung nicht erfolgt, dann hat die 14-tägige Widerrufsfrist nie zu laufen begonnen, und man hat im Prinzip auch später noch ein Widerrufsrecht.

Viel wichtiger als diese Widerrufsrecht-Chose ist aber die Tatsache, dass erst gar kein wirksamer Vertrag zustandegekommen ist.


----------



## wiskasbaby (7 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*



most-wanted89 schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_



Also ich weis nicht wie es damals war und ich will die Firma auch nicht in Schutz nehmen aber bevor man sich anmeldet steht groß oben drüber der Preis !


----------



## bernhard (7 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Internetseiten sind flüchtig: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## most-wanted89 (7 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

hi leute 

@wiskasbaby

wo bitte steht bei richtige heimarbeit der preis :lupe::lupe::lupe:

eine kleine neuigkeit , habe gerade bei meinem paidmailer eine Interface abfrage gemacht (bedeutet er fragt eine andere datenbank nach werbung ab die man verschicken kann) als das fertig war dachte ich, ich guck doch net richtig .... die haben tatsächlich werbung eingebucht bei der seite wo ich bin ... Insgesamt ca 12 000 klicks
und davon wurden schon gut 5000 abgeklickt und ich denkemal das einige dort wieder drauf rein gefallen sind , ich hoffe es aber mal nicht ...
Hab dem Support von der sponsoren seite mal ein ticket zugesendet mit dem hinweis das die zu dieser nutzlosbranche gehören ... mal sehn was als antwort kommt

MFG


----------



## HamitBey (7 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*



wiskasbaby schrieb:


> Also ich weis nicht wie es damals war und ich will die Firma auch nicht in Schutz nehmen aber bevor man sich anmeldet steht groß oben drüber der Preis !



ich habe gerade auf die seite geschaut und auf der startseite ist nichts von einem preis zu sehen,aber garnix,erst wenn man auf Hier Einloggen geht kommt man zur 2.seite mit der anmeldung wo ein grauer fliesstext auf weissem hintergrund zu sehen ist und da steht die vertragslaufzeit von 12 monaten für 10,71.und so funktioniert die masche,auf der startseite der gleiche fliesstext wie auf der 2. seiten,nur das clever die vertragslaufzeit auf die 2.seite eingebaut ist und damit das nicht gleich auffällt dünne graue schrift auf weissen hintergrund.was seltsam ist es wird kein gesamtpreis angegeben.
und du hast dich dort beworben wiskasbaby oder bist du ein maulwurf?toller job oder macht spass???


----------



## wiskasbaby (7 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

ähm entschuldige mal bevor du dich hier in der Tonart vergreifst !! Ja ich habe mich dort beworben da ich allerdings über Firmen bei denen ich mich bewerbe Nachforschungen anstelle habe ich das hier herrausgefunden. Un Nein ich arbeite nicht dort, meinst du denn allen ernstes die Firma bezahlt aus wenn sie schon so mit den Kunden umgeht ? Ich bin es nicht gewohnt um sonst zu arbeiten !


----------



## HamitBey (7 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*



wiskasbaby schrieb:


> ähm entschuldige mal bevor du dich hier in der Tonart vergreifst !! !



hey jetzt ganz locker bleiben das war nur eine frage.


----------



## most-wanted89 (7 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

LOL die sind ja lustig ... das haben zu 100% jetzt erst rein gebaut davon bin ich zu 1000000000000000000000000000000000000 hoch unendlich überzeugt ...

solche verdammten *******.... hoffentlich bezahlt keiner von denen die sich durch die werbung bei der sponsoren seite angemeldet haben keiner .... hab leider immer noch keine antwort auf meine anfrage werd es aber berichten ...

MFG 

ps.:

NET MEDIA SOLUTION :bang:


----------



## HamitBey (7 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

hey hallo hast du keine screen shots von den seiten gemacht?falls sie nachträglich was ändern sollten man weiss ja nie.also ich habe welche gemacht falls es zu einer gerichtsverhandlung kommen sollte.


----------



## webwatcher (7 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*



HamitBey schrieb:


> hey hallo hast du keine screen shots von den seiten gemacht?falls sie nachträglich was ändern sollten man weiss ja nie.also ich habe welche gemacht falls es zu einer gerichtsverhandlung kommen sollte.


Völlig überflüssig, ein Verbraucher  muß nicht seine Unschuld beweisen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Im übrigen sind Prozesse in der  Nutzlosbranche seltener als der Jackpot


----------



## most-wanted89 (7 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

hey Leute

hab Antwort bekommen von der Sponsoren Seite leider keine guten

der Support meinte so lange es gegen kein Deutsches Recht verstößt also Rassistisch oder Gewaltverhärlichend oder Kinderpornographie Sachen beinhaltet können die nichts machen bzw. denke ich mal wollen die nicht weil die bekomm ja dafür Geld wenn die das dort einbuchen ...

Aber eigentlich ist das ja gegen das Deutsche recht da die ja betrug erreichen wollen und Leute abzocken ....

@ HamitBey

also ich persönlich mach nicht bei Seiten wo ich mich anmelde ein Screenshot ^^ und da muss ich meinem vorPoster recht geben , ich würde selber keine min brauchen um das zu ändern man muss nur die "Start.tbl" Datei kurz im zb. Microsoft Frontpage Programm umschreiben und neu auf den Server hochladen .....
ist kinderleicht 

MFG


----------



## HamitBey (8 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

hey webwatcher und most-wanted89 danke für die info,wusste ich nicht,jetzt bin ich wieder ein bisschen schlauer.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (9 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Da hat doch ein Spaßvogel gemeint, mich bei denen anzumelden. Ich bekam heute eine weitergeleitete Email /Rechnung von Net-Media-Solution.

Obwohl ich weiß, das man darauf eigendlich nicht anwortet soll, habe ich ein kurze Antwort hingeschickt als Replay mit CC an Net-Media mit der Frage, was das soll.

Die Antwort lies nicht lange auf sich warten;


> Sehr geehrter Herr W******,
> 
> Sie können sich gern an Ihren Anwalt wenden. Es liegt an Ihnen, ob Sie den *rechtsverbindlichen Vertrag* mit uns einhalten oder nicht. Nur bedenken Sie bitte, dass *weitaus höhere Kosten* auf Sie zu kommen werden, wenn unsere Anwälte dies *gerichtlich einfordern* müssen.
> 
> ...


Der Link zu der aktuellen Rechtssprechnung ist ja "echt" interessant, zumal wenn man liest was die Verbraucherzentrale Hambug zu dem Inhaber der Webseite geschrieben hat



> Quelle; http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/rewrite/TexteTelekommunikation/Abofallen%C3%9Cbersicht.aspx
> Urteil   des Verwaltungsgerichts Frankfurt am Main v. 14.01.2009 Az.: 8 E   892/08.F
> Die Deutsche Inkassostelle darf nur noch bis Anfang Februar 2009 um neue   Kunden werben. Hiernach darf die Deutsche Inkassostelle nur noch bereits   bestehende Verträge abwickeln jedoch längstens bis zum 30.04.2009. Hiernach   darf die Deutsche Inkassostelle keinerlei Inkassotätigkeit mehr   ausführen.


Na, sollen die machen was sie wollen, der Absender ist im Filter....


----------



## KatzenHai (9 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Die haben einen unglaublichen Stil, würde ich mal sagen, wenn sowas dort aufgeführt ist:


> Bewährungsstrafe gegen Betrügerin vor dem Amtsgericht Gießen verhängt
> 
> Gewichtige Stimmen aus dem juristischen Schrifttum haben somit Gehör gefunden:
> "Bei Einschaltung eines Inkassobüros können die daraus entstehenden Kosten nicht der Höhe nach auf die Kosten begrenzt werden, die bei der Einschaltung eines Anwaltes entstanden wären. Ob sich der Gläubiger eines Anwaltes oder eines Inkassobüros bedient, das ebenfalls zu den anerkannten Institutionen des Rechts- und Wirtschaftslebens gehört, hängt von vielschichtigen Erwägungen ab... Die Entscheidung für den einen oder anderen Weg kann deshalb nicht die Schadensminderungspflicht des § 254 Abs. 2 S.2 vorgegeben werden."(Staudinger, Großkommentar zum BGB, § 286 Rn. 53, Auflage 2005)
> Wir haben standardisierte Verfahren, um jeden ausfindig zu machen, von dessen PC ein Datenfluss stattfand oder eine E-Mail-Adresse zum Empfang angegeben wurde. Die Rechnung wird teuer!" - Besser sollte man vorher zahlen. (Zurück)


Das sind drei Aussagen:
1. Die Überschrift - passt allerdings nicht zum Artikel
2. siehe gleich
3. Irgendwer kann durchs Internet hellsehen, wer jetzt gerade meinen PC bedient und irgendeine Mailaddy eingibt - ach ja, vorsorglich: ich habe keine WebCam.
:wall:

Zu den erstattungsfähigen Kosten von Inkassobüros:
Das OLG Köln hat in der angegebenen Wettbewerbsentscheidung NICHT entschieden, dass eine Kostenbeschränkung NICHT existiert. Es hat nur dargelegt, dass es hierzu keine einheitliche Rechtsprechung gibt (und deshalb den Wettbewerbsverstoß verneint). Das Zitat ist insofern falsch.
Für Lesewillige: OLG Köln 6. Zivilsenat 17.10.2003 Az. 6 U 60/03


----------



## nich-mit-mir (10 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*



> Wir haben standardisierte Verfahren, um jeden ausfindig zu machen, von dessen PC ein Datenfluss stattfand oder eine E-Mail-Adresse zum Empfang angegeben wurde. Die Rechnung wird teuer!



Ich habe mir die Seite noch mal genauer angesehen, und denke die spielen da auf die beiden letzten Links hier an, aktuelles-inkassorecht.de/index.php?id=ermittlungen wobei ich eher darauf tippe das es sich um 2 [.....] Briefe handelt. Ich glaube kaum das ein Dedektiv einfach so an Daten kommt, außer wenn er sich als Hacker versucht und somit iligal an die Daten kommt.

Aber es soll ja Leute geben, die alles glauben was im Internt geschrieben steht:wall:


----------



## rosenstolz (16 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Hallo Ihr lieben, 

ich bin neu hier, aber genau wie einige andere ebenfalls in die Falle der Net Media Solution Ltd. getappt. Dabei bin ich immer so vorsichtig. Mich hat man allerdings nicht mal darauf hingewiesen, dass ich mich gar nicht hätte anmelden dürfen, da mein Hauptwohnsitz in GB liegt. Es ist eine Unverschämtheit. Und sollte ich bis zum 17.4. nicht zahlen, würde man die Angelegenheit an ein Inkasso Büro weiterleiten. Ich hoffe, dass ich trotzdem noch gute Chancen habe, da wieder rauszukommen. Hat noch jemand eine Idee was ich machen kann, insbesondere aus GB?


----------



## KatzenHai (16 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*



rosenstolz schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand eine Idee was ich machen kann, insbesondere aus GB?


NATO und Auswärtiges Amt hinzuziehen? Beefeaters aktivieren?

Ernsthaft - NOCH WENIGER GEDANKEN MACHEN!


----------



## döhrchen1967 (17 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Hallo, ich bin neu hier.
Ich habe heute vom Inkassobüro Post bekommen.
Mir ist das im November schon einmal passiert mit der Firma HS24 aber da war der Vorgang anders nun habe ich mich wirklich dort angemeldet habe auch keine Bestätigungsmail bekommen.Bin genau so vorgegangen wie du.Werde auf keinen Fall zahlen ich gehe zu meinenm Anwalt habe mir alles Ausgedruckt und der wird auch sehen das ist der selbe Inkasso wie bei HS24 im Oktober.Ich wollte dir nur sagen auf keinen Fall zahlen.:roll:


----------



## döhrchen1967 (17 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

ich bin auch neu hier.Suche deinen Anwalt auf ich habe heute Post vom Inkasso bekommen.
Gebe in Goggle mal den Namen von dieser Firma ein.Du sollst auf keinen Fall zahlen.:-p


----------



## rosenstolz (19 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Das sagt sich alles so leicht. Ich habe schon schlaflose Nächte und mir ist richtig schlecht. Ich hatte Frist bis zum 17.4. zu zahlen. Bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts gehört. Wird aber nicht mehr lange dauern denke ich. Aus reiner Verzweiflung und um Zeit rauszuholen, habe ich dummerweise zugestimmt in Raten zu zahlen. Habe aber immer den Vertrag angefochten und ihn immer für nichtig erklärt. Kann mir das jetzt zum Verhängnis werden? Was denkt ihr?


----------



## döhrchen1967 (19 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Ich weiß ja nicht, hast du eine Rechtschutzversicherung, wenn du zum Anwalt gehst, das Inkassobüro wird sich auf jeden Fall melden, weil die zusammenarbeiten.bei mir zahlt da sdie Rechtschutzversicherung.Ich hatte das im Oktober schon mal unter einem anderen Link von dieser HS24 firma die ist Pleite und die machen ja jetzt wohl unter dieser Firma weiter.Also, nichts bezhalen zum Anwalt.Du wirst nie wieder was von diesem Inkassobüro hören, wenn du das übe rdeinen anwalt laufen lässt.Bloss nichts bezahlen.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (19 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*



rosenstolz schrieb:


> Aus reiner Verzweiflung und um Zeit rauszuholen, habe ich dummerweise zugestimmt in Raten zu zahlen.



Wer lesen ( siehe Tip ganz oben ) und sich Videos ansehen kann ist ganz klar im Vorteil


----------



## agony (19 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*



rosenstolz schrieb:


> Kann mir das jetzt zum Verhängnis werden? Was denkt ihr?


 
Ich denke das du auf einen toten Hund geschossen hast. Wenn du
unbedingt Geld ausgeben willst, ruf doch bei der Verbraucherzentrale
an:

InternetText

Ganz nach unten scrollen, da bekommst du für ein paar Euro professionelle
Rechtsberatung. Von mir würde diese Net Media Solution Ltd. keinen Cent
sehen...


----------



## HamitBey (20 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*



rosenstolz schrieb:


> Aus reiner Verzweiflung und um Zeit rauszuholen, habe ich dummerweise zugestimmt in Raten zu zahlen. Habe aber immer den Vertrag angefochten und ihn immer für nichtig erklärt. Kann mir das jetzt zum Verhängnis werden? Was denkt ihr?



oh oh rosenstolz das hätte ich nicht gemacht.sobald du zu einer ratenzahlung zustimmst erfolgt zustimmung zum vertrag,in deinem fall würde ich echt zu einem anwalt gehen.


----------



## rosenstolz (21 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Gezahlt habe ich noch nicht und werde es auch nicht. Habe ja immer den Vertrag für nichtig und rechtlich unwirksam erklärt. Mal sehen. Habe noch nichts von denen gehört. Meldet sich das Inkasso Büro per email oder werde ich einen Brief erhalten? Theoretisch müssten die ja dann sehen, dass ich in GB wohne und der Vertrag sich nur auf D, Schweiz und Österreich bezieht?! Aber wenn die mit Net Media zusammenarbeiten wohl nicht. Die Videos habe ich mir angeschaut und auch etwas gelesen von "der Jurist" zum Thema Ratenzahlung. Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück, da ich ja schon im Vorfeld immer den Vertrag für rechtlich unwirksam erklärt habe. Also abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

My goodness! Wenn Du in GB wohnst, dann müssten Dich die Heimarbeits-Kasper schon in Großbritannien nach britischem Recht verklagen. Denn bei solchen "Internet-Dienstleistungen" (welche das auch immer sein sollen...) gilt immer das Recht im Land des "Kunden", weil die "Leistung" dort an Ort und Stelle im Land und am PC des Kunden "erbracht" wird.

Dass die Dich tatsächlich in GB verklagen, dürfte _*noch*_ unwahrscheinlicher sein, als bei deutschen Opfern. Aufwand und Kostenrisiko wären erheblich.
Schon bei Opfern in Deutschland sind Prozesse so selten wie Kokospalmen auf Island, außerdem wurden alle bekanntgewordenen 5 Prozesse von den Abzockern verloren.
Auf die Insel werden die sich erst recht nicht trauen, da kommen die geteert und gefedert zurück.

*So what?*


----------



## tally333 (22 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Hallo,

ich hab mittlerweile das 2. Inkassoschreiben bekommen, obwohl ich schon einen Musterbrief der Verbraucherschutzzentrale hingeschickt hatte.

Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?

Übrigens, hier der Link zu einem Urteil:Gebühren und Beiträge müssen auf Web-Seiten erkennbar sein - Yahoo! Nachrichten Deutschland


Bin gespannt, wieviel Schreiben da noch kommen :unzufrieden:


----------



## webwatcher (22 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*



tally333 schrieb:


> ich hab mittlerweile das 2. Inkassoschreiben bekommen, obwohl ich schon einen Musterbrief der Verbraucherschutzzentrale hingeschickt hatte.


Brieffreundschaften  mit Nutzlosanbietern  und  ihren Schreibknechten führen selten zur
Beendigung dümmlicher  Mahndrohmüllschreiben.
Daher wird es auch hier  nicht mehr  empfohlen: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009
In WISO:


			
				Markus Saller/VZ Bayern schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## tally333 (22 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

@ webwatcher

Danke für die Antwort,
eine kleine Frage noch dazu:
Arbeiten denn die Inkassobüros mit den Abzockern zusammen? Lohnt sich da ne Beschwerde bei der zuständigen Behörde/Gericht?


----------



## Antiscammer (22 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Natürlich arbeiten die zusammen.
Es gibt auch in Deutschland nicht allzuviele Inkassobüros, die das "Mengeninkasso" für derart anrüchige Geschäftsmodelle übernehmen. Aber es gibt sie, leider.

Ein Inkassobüro muss vom im Bezirk zuständigen Amtsgericht oder Landgericht eine Zulassung haben. Man kann eine Beschwerde an das zuständige Gericht schicken, muss das aber gut begründen. Selbst dann ist die Frage, ob was unternommen wird.
Denn das Inkassorecht in Deutschland ist diesbezüglich extrem schlecht geregelt. Das was die machen, findet in einer Art Grauzone statt. In den USA oder in GB dürfte ein "debt collector" sowas auch nicht machen. Aber nach deutschem Recht geht das, solange man ihm nicht nachweisen kann, dass er


Kenntnis von Betrug im Zusammenhang mit den Forderungen hat, oder

unzulässige Mittel wie Nötigung, Bedrohung o.ä. anwendet.

Ein gewisses Frankfurter Inkassobüro hat auf solche Methoden hin neulich die Zulassung entzogen gekriegt, aber das Verfahren hat ~1 Jahr gedauert, einschließlich Berufungsinstanz.


----------



## rosenstolz (26 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Hallo zusammen
ich habe heute mein 1. Inkasso schreiben erhalten. Hat ja nicht lange auf sich warten lassen. Jetzt habe ich bis zum 03.05.09 zeit, 172,80€ zu zahlen, was ich aber nicht mache. Ich bin mir jetzt nur nicht sicher, ob ich wirklich gar nicht antworten soll. Was denkt Ihr? Wann würde ein Mahnschreiben vom Gericht kommen? Gehen die in D zum Gericht für ein Mahnverfahren oder müssen die das hier in GB beantragen? Ich denke nämlich, dass die vor nichts zurückschrecken.


----------



## webwatcher (26 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*



rosenstolz schrieb:


> ? Wann würde ein Mahnschreiben vom Gericht kommen?


Kaum vor deiner Rente. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/n...s-sie-jetzt-wissen-sollten-081219/?sword_list


----------



## Antiscammer (26 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*



rosenstolz schrieb:


> Ich denke nämlich, dass die vor nichts zurückschrecken.



Doch. Die schrecken davor zurück, Ernst zu machen. Die wissen auch, warum.

Die Zustellung eines Mahnbescheids im Ausland ist zwar möglich, aber umständlich und teuer.

Außerdem haben wir ja schon mehrfach gesagt, dass bei diesen Abzockerprojekten Mahnbescheide seltener sind, als Kokospalmen in Sibirien.


----------



## rosenstolz (28 April 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Hallo zusammen,
es ist schön, dass ihr versucht mich aufzubauen. Ich denke ich werde mal nichts tun und einfach abwarten was passiert. Zur Not kann ich ja immer noch einen RA einschalten. Danke für alles.


----------



## most-wanted89 (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Hi @ all

habe lange nichts mehr geschrieben aber es hat sich auch nicht all zu viel getan

es kamen seit meinem letzten schreiben was ich euch zur verfügung stellte (der Inhalt) 2 schreiben und das letzte was ich jetzt bekommen habe war die *"Letzte Mahnung - vor Einleitung eines gerichtlichen Verfahrens"

*einer seit sagen sie das war das letzte schreiben vor dem Gericht und andererseits steht drin das es jetzt dann zu ihrem Anwalt geht und ich von dem Post bekomme, dann schreiben sie noch das ich auch nicht der Sache widersprochen hätte was ich ja tat nach dem die erste Rechnung via email kam.*

Zitat:

*"Sie haben auf unsere bisherigen Schreiben bezüglich der Forderung von Net Media Solution Ltd. nicht reagiert (was ja auch mit voller Absicht war:-D )*
 bzw. diesen nicht schlüssig widersprochen*"ich mein das habe ich doch oder müsste/sollte ich mal meine Energie verschwenden den nochmals also direkt dem Inkasso Leuten einen widreSpruch schicken?!
MFG

Manuel

ps.: mittlerweile wollen die *192,97 € :roll:*


----------



## bernhard (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Nicht €, das sind nur Kasperle-Taler.


----------



## most-wanted89 (2 Mai 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

@ bernhard

kannst du mir mal erklären was dein posting mir sagen soll ??? ich verstehe die message ncht so ganz darin .... !!!???

MFG


----------



## wahlhesse (2 Mai 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Das soll heissen, die Nutzlosanbieter, deren angeschlossene Inkassobuden sowie Anwälte stossen nur sinnloses Drohgeblähe aus, welches vor einem deutschen Zivilgericht ein jähes Ende finden würde... wenn die Gesellen wirklich dorthin gehen würden. Deswegen nennen wir es nur "Kasperltheater".

Es ist in Deutschland leider nicht verboten, unfreiwillige "Kunden" von fragwürdigen Dienstleistungen mit kreativ gestalteten Drohungen zur unnötigen Zahlung von irgendwelchen Fantasiebeträgen zu verleiten. Allerdings ist es auch nicht verboten, dieses Geschäft zu durchschauen und als Kasperltheater zu sehen.

Bitte schau Dir die Links ganz oben auf dieser Seite an, dann sollten alle Fragen beantwortet sein. Und falls Du immer noch über die Sprüche der "Geldeintreiber" grübelst, wem schenkst Du mehr Glauben? Denen, welche nur Dein Geld wollen oder uns hier, welche die Informationen seit Jahren immer wieder kostenlos weiterreichen?

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Mai 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Was man so alles zur Net Media Solution findet....

Und dieses "Unternehmen" droht mit "rechtlichen Schritten"???:-D


----------



## Malalasoa (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Hallo,

habe gerade meine Rechnung von 128,52 Euro erhalten. War eine sehr böse Überraschung !!! Kann mir jemand sagen, wie man Widerspruch einlegt ? 

MfG.


----------



## dvill (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Wo ist das Problem? Klemmt die "Entf"-Taste?


----------



## webwatcher (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*



Malalasoa schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie man Widerspruch einlegt ?



Wozu Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosen eingehen? Lies das erstmal und fahr dich 
runter. Es besteht überhaupt kein Grund sich aufzuregen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## soumsi (5 Juli 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Hallo, ich habe mich blöderweise auch bei *richtig-heimarbeit.net *regestiert und dann überraschend eine Rechnung bekommen! Ich habe direkt widerspruch eingelegt und eine e-Mail bekommen, mit bestätigung meiner Kündigung und das ich auf mit der Regestierung auf mein Widerrufsrecht verzichtet hätte und somit erloschen ist. Ich trottel bin dann mit *Netmedia solution ltd.* eine *Ratenzahlung* eingangen. Ich habe auch *zwei drittel der Forderung gezahlt*. Als die dritte und letzte Rate fällig war ist mir dann mal eingefallen die Verbrauchschutzzentrale anzurufen. Dort wurde mir dann ein Text diktiert, den ich Netmedia Solution per Einschreiben mit Rückschein geschickt habe. Hier eine Kopie des Textes:
 
Einschreiben mit Rückschein
 
Net Media Solution Ltd.
Lyoner Str. 14
60528 Frankfurt am Main 
Saarbrücken den, 04. Juni 2009


Dienstleistung – Sittenwidrigkeit


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit verweigere ich weitere Leistungen wegen Sittenwidrigkeit des Rechtsgeschäftes da keine Dienstleistung zur Verfügung gestellt wird.

Am 16.03.2009 habe ich mich Irrtümlich auf Ihrer Internetseite „Richtige-Heimarbeit.net“ angemeldet. Ich habe angeblich die Ausführung einer Dienstleistung veranlasst,- in Anspruch genommen, oder den Dienstleister beauftragt eine Dienstleistung durch zu führen bzw. zu starten. Mir wird hier in keiner Form eine Dienstleistung zur Verfügung gestellt, der Inhalt der Seite enthält keinerlei nützlicher Informationen und hat sich bis heute auch nicht geändert. Es werden Forderungen für eine Dienstleistung gestellt, die nicht geleistet wird.

Ich fechte jegliche Willenserklärungen wegen Irrtum und arglistiger Täuschung an. 
Ich fordere Sie auf die Hinfälligkeit der geltend gemachten Forderung binnen 10 Tagen ab Datum des Schreibens zu bestätigen, so wie die Löschung sämtlicher personenbezogener Daten gemäß der anzuwendenden maßgeblichen Paragrafen des Bundesdatenschutzgesetzes.
Wie Sie mir am 18.03.2009 per e-Mail bestätigt haben, habe ich bereits gekündigt und erwarte nun eine schriftliche Betätigung der Kündigung per Post. 

Im Übrigen gehe ich davon aus, dass bis zur endgültigen Klärung der Angelegenheit ein Mahnstopp auf dem Forderungskonto vermerkt wird und keine weiteren Kosten auslösende, Forderungsbeitreibende Maßnahmen, auch nicht durch Dritte, unternommen werden. 

Rein Vorsorglich widerspreche ich auch ausdrücklich der Weitergabe meiner persönlichen Daten an Dritte. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

__________________________________________________  _______________________

Heute, einen Monat später, bekomme ich ein Schreiben von Proinkasso einem Anwaltsbüro mit der Aufforderung 122€ zu zahlen. Soll ich jetzt darauf eingehen oder nicht? Ich denke ich gehe mit meinen Gesamelten Unterlagen am Montag nochmal zur Verbraucherzentrale! Können die mir überhaup was machen! Ich würde ja zum Anwalt gehen, aber ich habe keine Rechtsschutzversicherung und auch so kein Geld für einen Anwalt! Oh, die machen mich noch wahnsinnig!! Bitte, dringend um Hilfe! Bitte!     [.......]


----------



## goblin (5 Juli 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*



> Ich trottel bin dann mit *Netmedia solution ltd.* eine *Ratenzahlung* eingangen


Damit hast du den Vertrag bzw die Vorderung anerkannt! Geh zum Anwalt und hoffe dass der hier nochwas retten kann!


----------



## Teleton (5 Juli 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Na jetzt mal nicht so pessimistisch Goblin. 





> Ich denke ich gehe mit meinen Gesamelten Unterlagen am Montag nochmal zur Verbraucherzentrale!


Gute Idee.


----------



## soumsi (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Hallo, 

Ich war heute morgen bei der Verbraucherzentrale! Dort haben die mir gesagt, ich soll jetzt erstmal alles ignorieren was kommt, erst wenn ich einen Mahnbescheid vom Gericht bekomme soll ich wieder kommen! Die mißtkerle von Proinkasso und den fragwürdigen Anwälten drohen ja nur und mehr können die eh nicht machen! Sollen die nur mal machen, die [.........], die bekommen von mir keinen Cent mehr, wäre ich doch nur von anfang an so schlau gewesen, Sche....., 80€ auf den müll... Ich könnt mir so in den A... beißen:wall:

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:23:58 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:18:06 ----------




goblin schrieb:


> Damit hast du den Vertrag bzw die Vorderung anerkannt! Geh zum Anwalt und hoffe dass der hier nochwas retten kann!



Ja, das Stimmt, den Vertrag habe ich damit anerkannt, aber da sich auf der Seite ja nichts brauchbaren finden läßt und sich in den letzten Monaten nichts geändert hat, liegt eine Sittenwidrigkeit des Rechtsgeschäftes vor und deshalb habe ich das Recht weitere Zahlungen zu verweigern.


----------



## soumsi (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

128€ für ein Jahres Abo! Was für ein Witz, man kann die seite nicht einmal für irgendetwas nutzen, man bekommt nicht jeden Monat z.B. eine neue Zeitschrift oder neue Informationen  oder etwas Brauchbares, nichts! Also,  welches Recht haben die für nichts Geld zu verlangen! Keines! Also, können die Mahnen bis schwarz werden! Ich werde jedes Schreiben mit einem Breiten Grinsen öffnen und wenn ich sie nicht aufheben müsste für den Fall das ich einen Gerichtlischen Mahnbescheid bekommen würde ich auf jeden Brief spucken!:scherzkeks:


----------



## goblin (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*



> man kann die seite nicht einmal für irgendetwas nutzen, man bekommt nicht jeden Monat z.B. eine neue Zeitschrift oder neue Informationen oder etwas Brauchbares


 
Richtig.Man bekommt für das Geld lediglich Zugriff auf Werbelinks zu Angeboten für Heimarbeit.Völlig wertlose Infos,da man die Links auch ganz normal über Google finden kann


----------



## soumsi (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*



goblin schrieb:


> Richtig.Man bekommt für das Geld lediglich Zugriff auf Werbelinks zu Angeboten für Heimarbeit.Völlig wertlose Infos,da man die Links auch ganz normal über Google finden kann



und das sogar völlig Kostenlos! Die [ edit]  sind doch zum Lachen! Was glauben die wer die sind!!! Zum weg schießen!:bang:


----------



## palmadirect (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Hallo, wenn es interssiert, guckt mal hier bei ebay:

Umsatzstarkes Internetprojekt mit laufenden Gewinnen bei eBay.de: Geschäftsverkäufe Domains (endet 20.07.09 15:40:33 MESZ)

in dieser Auktion werden folgende Projekte angeboten:

richtige-heimarbeit.net
hartz4-kredite.de 
spiele-tester.com
produkt-tester.net
baby-namen.eu
schlank-werden.eu
model-werden.net
auswander-tipps.net
kinder-erziehung.net
traumhafte-hochzeit.net
spielezone.net


----------



## soumsi (12 Juli 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Wen soll das interessieren, sind doch eh nur Abzocker!


----------



## nich-mit-mir (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*



soumsi schrieb:


> Wen soll das interessieren,



Anscheinend gibt es da welche, 3 Gebote sind schon abgegeben worden......


----------



## soumsi (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Ach, versteh ich das richtig, verkauft netmedia solution jetzt ihre Webseiten um damit nicht mehr belangt zu werden oder verkaufen sie nur lizensen um mehr teilhaber zu gewinnen? Ich kann mir diese Aukion bei ebay nicht erklären. Irgend etwas ist doch dabei nicht ganz sauber, glaubt ihr das auch oder seh nur ich das so?


----------



## nich-mit-mir (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Wenn Du Dir die Beschreibung der Auktion richtig durchgelesen hättest, dann würdest Du sicher nicht danach fragen, ob die nur Lizensen verkaufen wollen. Dort steht eindeutig, das sie alles komplett verkaufen wollen, 11 Domains, das passende CMS-System dazu. Nur den Hoster muß man sich dann noch selber suchen.

Ich habe mich auch schon gefragt, warum die das machen. Entweder sind denen die Domains zu heiß geworden, oder irgend ein anderer Haken steckt dahinter..... bin mal gespannt für wieviel die Auktion weggeht....


----------



## soumsi (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

Sorry, ich hatte nur kurz reingeschaut als ich meinen Beitrag geschrieben habe, ich habe es mir dann später durch gelesen! Ich bin auch gespannt wie hoch das gehen wird! Leider denken viele das Sie mit Abzockerei viel Geld machen können! Und auch viele die sich Abzocken lassen, wäre mir ja leider auch beinahe passiert! Wurde zum Ende zum Glück doch etwas schlauer!


----------



## HamitBey (10 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Richtige-heimarbeit.net --->>> net-media-solution.com habe rechung - was machen ?*

also leute habe nach mehreren mahnungen und briefen alles ignoriert.zum schluss wollten die 192 euro haben habe ich auch ignoriert und was ist jetzt?nichts niente garnix.jetzt habe ich seit mehreren wochen nichts mehr gehört.also leute bei diesen abzockern keine panik einfach ignorieren irgendwann hören die auf mit ihren drohbriefen.


----------

